# How to Break Double Glazed Window



## Seiko (4 Dec 2007)

I recently moved into a new house and I was just thinking about how I would get out in the event of a fire. 

The small windows are quite restricted in the way they open. Is it easy to smash through double glaxing with the likes of a hammer?


----------



## sydthebeat (4 Dec 2007)

_windows should comply with the following:

(a) The window should have an openable section
which can provide an unobstructed clear open
area of at least 0.33 m2 with a minimum width
and height of 450 mm (the route through the
window may be at an angle rather than straight
through). The opening section should be capable
of remaining in the position which provides this
minimum clear open area.

(b) The bottom of the window opening should be
not more than 1100 mm and not less than 800
mm (600 mm in the case of a rooflight) above the
floor, immediately inside or beneath the window
or rooflight. As an exception to the general
guidance in TGD K (Stairways, Ladders, Ramps
and Guards) that guarding be provided for any
window, the cill of which is less than 800 mm in
height above floor level, guarding should not be
provided to a rooflight opening provided in
compliance with this paragraph.

(c) In the case of a dormer window or rooflight, the
distance from the eaves to the bottom of the
opening section of the rooflight, or, where the
window is vertical, the vertical plane of the
window, should not exceed 1.7 m measured
along the slope of the roof.

(d) The area beneath the window externally should
be such as to make escape or rescue practicable

_Is the house a newly built house??? or a second hand?? if second hand, did you get a report prepared on it??
If your windows are restrictive in a case of a fire, i would have serious reservations regarding them. Would you consider altering them to conform with the above current building regulations?? personally i would never take chance with fire safety....
Its madness to think you can rely on a hammer when a room is full of smoke or flame.........


----------



## BarneyMc (4 Dec 2007)

I would agree with Syd... it's actually very difficult to break double galzed windows to the extent where you can climb out of, even with a hammer. 

Anyway do you plan to leave a hammer beside each window and hope the occupants will be able to start smashing windows in the event of a fire?


----------



## laoisfan (4 Dec 2007)

i could be wrong but as far as i know the weakest point for a window, specifically a pane of glass is either of the bottom two corners.  supposedly a good wallop with a heavy object (maybe a few wallops) should do the trick.

i suggest you have smoke alarms (electric if possible with battery backup) placed appropriately throughout your house.  also perhaps invest in 2 or more fire-blankets and place them at strategic points throughout the house. maybe also think of investing in fire-extinguishers (not the normal but mini ones).

finally....take a good look at what you leave plugged in and on standby when you go to sleep.  fair enough things like fridges need to be left plugged in.  but does anything else? like tv, decoder (if you have one) etc etc.  also get rid of things like plugin-air-freshers etc.  i know of several people (tipp-laois area), where these things have actually caught on fire and there was no problem with their electrics...the problem was the plugin-air-freshener.

i think it is good you are thinking about safety in the event of a fire.  fair play to ye.


----------



## polo1 (4 Dec 2007)

Not that hard it seems!! A rock was thrown through one of mine last week and the house was broken into!! Perhaps you should ask some scallywag how they do it!!


----------



## Seiko (4 Dec 2007)

The house is second hand. I didn't purchase it so no report. 

Think it probably is complying with those regs.  I'd fit out easily but I'd have my doubts about larger or elderly people.

Looked on the net and saw a hammer designed to break through double glazing.  Its called LifeAxe.

Think I'll just cut out the chocolate and make sure i don't get any bigger


----------



## pjq (4 Dec 2007)

Buy mini fire extinguishers at  Lidl or Aldi for €10 and fix them behind the curtains , they are definitely strong enough to break the glass .  
I had to paint one to match the wall colour , not because the red one made the place look like an institution , but because a 3 year old boy would find a red one irresistable . 
pjq


----------



## Bluebells (5 Dec 2007)

Hi seiko,
You need a thing called a Centre Punch. Its a little thing like a long drill bit, used by carpenters and tilers to make a tiny hole to receive a screw, a nail or a drill bit. You will get one in any hardware shop, costs very little.
I have heard a fire officer reccommend this.

By the way, laoisfan is giving you good advice about electrics. Have a look at my post " Can Microwaves Spontaneously Combust? " because mine did .


----------



## BarneyMc (5 Dec 2007)

Think everyone's missing the point.... don't rely on being able to break windows (take it from me, it is difficult) if a fire breaks out.... the regs are there for a reason - you need to be able to get out easily.


----------



## laoisfan (5 Dec 2007)

BarneyMc said:


> Think everyone's missing the point.... don't rely on being able to break windows (take it from me, it is difficult) if a fire breaks out.... the regs are there for a reason - you need to be able to get out easily.



nobody's missing any point.  people are giving their views on this topic.  it is highly unlikely the windows are not regulation.  you may have found it difficult to break the window but you are not everybody.  each person is different.  as i have stated above each window has a weak spot, typically either of the lower 2 corners. i ask a mate of mine this evening (who installs double-glaze) and he did actually confirm the weak points.  he also told that an average person **should** be able to break the window with a heavy object.  i do take you point that in a smoke filled room things are a lot more difficult etc.  however.....there are things people can do to minimize a fire breaking out (electrics) and also put in some safe guards as well in the event of a fire (fire blanket etc).  do not rely on just regulations alone.


----------



## Leo (5 Dec 2007)

Bluebells said:


> You need a thing called a Centre Punch.


 
This spring loaded one from [broken link removed] would certainly do the job.
Leo


----------



## sydthebeat (5 Dec 2007)

I cannot see how having to breaking two panes of glass to escape can in any way even be seen to be an option....... are you going to make sure you remove every shard of glass before escaping??? if not you may be at more risk of actually slitting your femoral artery and bleeding to death in 10 minutes....

Just ensure the windows comply to the regs.


----------



## BarneyMc (5 Dec 2007)

laoisfan said:


> nobody's missing any point. people are giving their views on this topic. it is highly unlikely the windows are not regulation. you may have found it difficult to break the window but you are not everybody. each person is different. as i have stated above each window has a weak spot, typically either of the lower 2 corners. i ask a mate of mine this evening (who installs double-glaze) and he did actually confirm the weak points. he also told that an average person **should** be able to break the window with a heavy object. i do take you point that in a smoke filled room things are a lot more difficult etc. however.....there are things people can do to minimize a fire breaking out (electrics) and also put in some safe guards as well in the event of a fire (fire blanket etc). do not rely on just regulations alone.


 
Just think it is unwise to assume that there will b a 'heavy' object in each room and the occupant will be able to find the weak spots and break that particular window and as Syd pointed out, escape through the broken panes.



laoisfan said:


> do not rely on just regulations alone.


 
Regs are not in place AT ALL here, never mind alone (regs in this case = windows the occupants can escape from in case of fire)


----------



## pjq (5 Dec 2007)

Building Reg's don't apply to existing buildings , people are entitled to ask for and to offer practical advice . 
Irish building reg's are in place to protect builders and developers bottom line , not to protect citizens . If we wanted to protect lives we would copy German or Scandinavian standards , but solid floors between kitchen and bedrooms  would cost builders some money . Window opening size and fire plaster board regulations are €0.00 cost. If they were serious the Fire Dept. would inspect new houses before people moved in , just like the building /planning  authorities would inspect the house to see that all building regulations (incl. insulation values) were met . Irish Building Reg's should not be quoted like the bible!

I'm not saying that the Government does not take action to protect us , they do 
1. they run a radio advert " shut your doors at night to stop smoke....." and 
2. HSE runs the advert " you don't have to go to  A&E , look for your doctor in the middle of the night instead"

pjq


----------



## z103 (5 Dec 2007)

> This spring loaded one from [broken link removed] would certainly do the job.


That looks ideal for breaking into cars too. Its handy size would slip into a pocket quite easily.


----------



## sydthebeat (6 Dec 2007)

pjq said:


> Building Reg's don't apply to existing buildings , *people are entitled to ask for and to offer practical advice *.



Understood, however i must confess that i do not see how anyone can consider the use of a hammer to break double glazed windows to escape in case of a fire to be 'practical' in any sense of the word. Its madness IMHO.

I dont see why someone would take chances with personaly safety, life and death. 
I would advise the OP to measure the dimensions of the openable sections of the bedroom windows and perhaps post them here.


----------



## laoisfan (6 Dec 2007)

sydthebeat said:


> Understood, however i must confess that i do not see how anyone can consider the use of a hammer to break double glazed windows to escape in case of a fire to be 'practical' in any sense of the word. Its madness IMHO.






OP - start making out a plan of what you think you would do in the event of an outbreak of fire in your home.  make sure you install smoke-alarms & test them frequently.  look at purchasing mini-fire-extinguishers, perhaps one in each room (if you have too).  fire-blankets too (they are inexpensive) and again look at putting one in each room.  go through the plan with every member of the house.  also look at what electrics should be unplugged each night.  finally....if the dimensions of the windows make you feel uneasy etc then consult a professional (local fire officer etc) for their opinion.


----------

